
Ask HN: What was that story about a guy that gets caught in the snow - joe_hoyle
I&#x27;m sure I head a short story a couple years ago on HN, but I can&#x27;t for the life of me find it.<p>It was about a guy driving in the snow, his vehicle runs off the road so he decides to try hike back to safety, but before long is overwhelmed by the cold and freezes.<p>The writing was rather descriptive if my memory serves me correctly. I may have been called &quot;Snow&quot;, I have no idea!
======
jacalata
This one? [http://www.outsideonline.com/1926316/freezing-persons-
recoll...](http://www.outsideonline.com/1926316/freezing-persons-recollect-
snow—first-chill—then-stupor—then-letting-go)

------
DrScump
I'm guessing that it's _not_ this Matt Groening classic:

 _Love_ is a snowmobile racing across the frozen tundra.

Suddenly, it flips over, pinning you underneath.

At night, the Ice Weasels come.

